# Grazing Stockers



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a neighbor friend who bought 297 acres of reclaimed strip pit property 3 miles away. He fenced most of it, built a barn and wanted to raise stockers. He decided to start by graze for a guy by pound of gain.
They paid him 65 cents per pound of gain. Unreal in my mind. Reclaimed land does not do well when it gets hot weather. He put 130 lb. per head in 60 days. Made 5K. Unreal money in my mind.
Does anyone else know of getting 65 cents? Is that normal now? The best I had even heard was 50 cents on winter wheat.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Wheat grazers get 50 to 75 cents lately. 
On grass quite a few charge by the season... Here SW they could gain 200 lbs or they can gain 550 lbs too... 
Depends on the year

Wholesale grass here is 25 cents. It costs money to run em on top of that for operating and profit


----------

